
Ask HN: How do you keep track of restaurant recommendations from friends? - planert41
Whenever I travel to a new city&#x2F;country, I find myself asking friends who live&#x2F;been there for food&#x2F;restaurant&#x2F;POI recommendations. But i always end up spending a lot of time collecting&#x2F;organizing all the ideas in one place with very manual processes.<p>I either:
1) List all the names down in a draft email&#x2F;note&#x2F;msg as my friends are telling me about them in real time 
2) Add pins on a Google Maps list 
3) Search my chat history for names and addresses
4) Call my friend up in the middle of the day, tell him where i&#x27;m at, and ask him for recommendations.<p>But even with that list, it&#x27;s still feels inconvenient when you&#x27;re tying to figure out what you want to do next given your location&#x2F;mood. Google Maps help you figure out what&#x27;s closest to you, but you still have to manually click on each pin to figure out what they actually are, and a restaurant list still requires you to furiously google&#x2F;yelp every place on the fly before making a decision.<p>Conversely, when my friends ask me for food recommendations in Chicago, I spit out a must-try list from memory, but I&#x27;m also hoping the other person remembers&#x2F;jots it down somewhere, and hoping that list isn&#x27;t missing some really good places I&#x27;ve not been to or thought about recently. My more organized friends would likely have an email list or google map pinned with all their fav places to send, but I&#x27;m not one of them.<p>I&#x27;m asking HN to see if other people have a similar pain point? If there is a better solution out there beyond manual note-taking&#x2F;Google Maps? Or if its just me whining and being disorganized and nobody really cares?<p>TLDR - Foodie is having a hard time collecting&#x2F;organizing food recommendations from friends for travel. Is there an easy solution out there? Do you have a similar pain point?
======
orian
Have to say: #firstworldproblems ;-)

